# Help! VW Radio Code needed!



## VANDEYACHT678 (Feb 6, 2014)

I recently bought a used Monsoon Premium 6 OEM stereo out of a MKIV Passat to replace mine in a MKIV GTI. The dealership wants both the radio serial# which I obviously have (VWZ5Z7C3000397) and the cars vin# which I do not have. I was really hoping someone on here has access and could hook me up with the code! It would be greatly appreciated!
Premium 6 3B7 035 180 G
Radio Serial# VWZ5Z7C3000397

Thank you much for any help, Jonathan 
[email protected]


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

How can you not have the car's vin, you can see it on the dashboard from outside
the car, driver side corner. Your title would have it, your insurance card will have it...


----------



## VANDEYACHT678 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have my cars vin but I'm under the impression that you need the vin# from the car tjst the stereo came out of to retrieve the code.... Sorry if I sound a little naive but is that the case or do I just need my cars vin to get the code? That would be great if this were the case! I'll call the dealership right now actually to find out


----------



## VANDEYACHT678 (Feb 6, 2014)

They're saying I need the vin# out of the passat that the radio came out of. So unless someone is willing to bend the rules to get the code using just the radio serial I'm **** out of luck :/ So if anyone has that ability I will be forever grateful!


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

This is why I hate people who sell used radios, and do not provide the PIN,
and don't tell you you need one. They should be shot... This happens way
too often, and people are screwed because they can't use the radio without
the code. Some people even KNOW it needs a PIN, and don't care, they
just want the cash... I hate people like that...

Sorry for the confusion, I thought you meant you did not have your car's VIN; but
yes you need the Passat's VIN and the Radio SERIAL to get the code. You will have
to use the pin any time battery power is removed.


----------

